# How many collars do you own?



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

I'm interested in how many collars all of you own ! 

I think i'm a collarholic :yuck: last month i got rid of about 15 collars and donated them to our local shelter so at the moment i still have 21 


How many collars do you own?


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Well, I used to own about 20 of them, but then I discovered 2houndsdesign and then The Hound Haberdashery and threw all of them out because they simply were not good enough anymore, and I wanted to replace them all with these pretty martingale ones. 
Now my collection is small, only 8. But I seem to buy between two and four a month. I have two in the mail on their way right now!


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Yup. I'm the weirdo here who only has one collar. Not for lack of WANTING, though. I certainly WANT more. But the collar Ania occasionally wears is good enough, and so I spend the money on MEAT!! :tongue: She hardly wears her collar, though. And she's not real rough on them. SO it's not like she's deprived or anything. :becky:


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I have 6 dogs and they all have their own and we have replaced a few of them over the years. I wish I could afford to get a few per dog to rotate around but right now that isn't really a priority LOL, its definitely a goal I'm working towards though!!!


----------



## Montana (Apr 10, 2011)

I only have one as well! A nice pink zebra striped one.  I have had my eye on this beautiful glamorous one, but it's a few hundered dollars... eep.


----------



## Hadley (Jan 6, 2011)

I am a collar FREAK. I actually have a collar fund and when it builds up.. I just can't stop myself LOL. I probably have 30+ collars, but to be fair, I've only been collecting for about a year and a half now.. for my dog of course :becky:. 










Here's an old picture, there are quite a few (new) collars missing from it. I have to take an updated one sometime LOL.


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Harleigh has 10 collars, though its fixin' to be 11 collars. (thats not including bandanas that she wears though, lol)

And her collars aren't from just one place, I like to try all companies out I guess :tongue: She has: 1 Dublin Dog, 1 Ella's Lead, 1 3 Dirty Dawgz, 1 OK Collars, 1 random PetSmart one, 2 Premier ones, 1 NCAA (Florida Gators), 1 NFL (Denver Broncos) and 1 random one from the United Kingdom. She also has a Collar Mania one coming soon.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

4 Stillwater Kennel Supply
1 Collarmania
2 Ella's Lead (the Collarmania and 1 Ella's Lead may be rehomed to a friend soon, her little girl needs bling!)
1 random 3/4" purple nylon Hamilton. I'm pretty sure its what Scout came with from her first home. Its way too skinny for her adult size though, I need to donate it. :smile:

Oh and a 1" water resistant orange collar on the way from dogsportgear.com. I had to get a second agitation harness and some tugs and was like wth I'll see if I like that. Gotta get free shipping right?! :wink:

Stuff that's died:
- a couple plastic buckle Hamilton collars
- a Premier martingale
- a couple inexpensive fancy leather collars


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

Darla just has one collar. I want to get a custom one for her soon. She isn't as much fun to shop for since her fur covers the collars. Plus she spends a lot of time rolling in the dirt. Quinn has 3 and one on the way. His collection would be much bigger if I had the money. I spend tons of time looking and already have 4 or 5 picked out. Once he has finished filling out I'll get him a really nice leather one.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I buy Mollie collars all the time. She is really hard on them, so I'm trying not to buy fabric ones any longer, although they have the most diverse designs. Trouble is, I get sick of collars really quickly, so once they are taken off, thats it, time for a new one. As they are replaced, they are donated to the shelter straight away. So, she only has 3, one coach (waiting to be used), 1 lupine (for summer, holds up really well in the sea) and one orange one for Halloween. 
The cat has 10, plus 5 harnesses. Not counting the ones that have been donated. I've had her 11 months.
Leashes? Now thats another story. 13 for Mollie, 5 for Windy the cat.


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

One leash and one collar. I also spend my :wof: on his meat!!


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

I got Mia the Orvis personalized collar with name (hers) and phone number (mine) so that I don't have to bother with ID tags. She has two collars because one of them is always dirty.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

Riddle has probably around 20 collars, and Melon has only three so far. But his collection will be growing! 

Ours are mostly Collarmania, but we have a SMASHING Ella's Lead collar, a Stillwater, and a ton of Silverfoot as well.


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm going to guess that we have about 25 collars. 

Everyone here has 2 dublin collars.....and they all have several other random ones we've picked up. Spoiled rotten dogs, I tell ya! :laugh: 

(The sad thing is....they hardly EVER wear their collars!!)


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Each of mine have one collar and their own leash. I am glad that you brought this question up. Their birthdays are coming up soon, maybe I'll buy them some new ones.


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

Wallaby has one blue nylon martingale I got at the pet store on day one. He also wears a small breakaway cat collar that was my first rabbit, Blizzard's. That holds his ID tag and rabies tag.

I have my eyes on a few collars from 2Hounds, but I wanted to get a cheap collar first because I didn't know how hard he'd be on it. He wears his collars all the time and so far, so good. They still look new. So new collar(s) coming soon. It's too early to tell, really, but I think I may be a collaraholic. I have about 30+ pages [of individual collars] bookmarked 

Leashes are another story... He has two 3' nylon leashes, a 6' soy [soooo soft and nice] leash that I just bought for him and a retractable leash that I need to replace for him, because well, he chewed through it in a matter of seconds on Friday.


----------



## Angelwing (Feb 20, 2011)

I have over 10 collars for the girl and 2 for the boy (although I've had him less than a week so this number will go up soon). About 5 leashes. Plus something like 10 show leads. They only wear their gear when they go outside, otherwise collars are off because I don't want their hair getting damaged. My favourite collars are the metal buckle ones with cute designs. I also really like the purple fancy material martingale with jewels on it but that's for special occasions!


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I... well, Jackson, has WAY too many. I think it's in the 11-20 range still right now though. I need to go through them though because there are a lot he doesn't really wear, due to me thinking the buckle is too thick or it looks too bulky on him, or I don't like the collars, etc, etc. He has 3 that we have been rotating a lot with lately. He also has a collar for most holidays, mainly the major ones like Xmas and Halloween, etc. Can't forget the harnesses. Two Puppia's, two silk step in harnesses, a few plain nylon harnesses from Petsmart.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

So I got my order from dogsportgear.com today. I ordered this collar in orange.

It is really nice!! Very bright and good brass hardware. I'm pretty pleased with it. Now which girlie to put it on....


----------



## Little Brown Jug (Dec 7, 2010)

Boone has
black leather with nickle moose head studs
yellow hydro with green sparkley star studs
republic of newfoundland
black nylon
black/blue nylon "I will not chase squirrels"

Woof has
red leather with "woof!" and "cookies!?" studs
red hydro with rubby ducky studs
newfoundland pride
remington nylon camo
teal nylon with multi colored stripes

Always on the look out for more but my choices are limited here in the boonies although I've been eye balling a couple collars from collarmania. Its almost a waste to get Woof a neat, showy collar since his hair covers most of it and he needs strong ones for tie out since he will snap collars easily. The strong ones never seem to be pretty.


----------



## JoeynZoey (Apr 25, 2011)

I only use one but I also have another if necessary. Not many people on these boards seem to like my dog's collar however as it's a big leather spiked one yet people in public are always complimenting and asking where I purchased her collar from. One leash as well the same one ever since she was 11 wks haha but it's a chain lead and I always hang her collar, lead, & harness. They are well taken care of as I am a neat freak but also I am not in a position to spend money on extra collars just to accessorize. I rather have my blessed support on income spent on her raw diet these days.


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Green and Blue Jacquard Martingale Collar by TheHoundHaberdashery

WANT


too bad I have two in the mail already, I think my hubby would pitch a fit if I ordered a new one before the OTHER new ones even get here. LOL


----------

